#   >   -  ! >   >          " !  !"

## katrin-ka

" !  !"
           " !  !" 
       3  18     . 
  -   ̻.
    - 2018 .      01.09.2018 . 
 ,   ,            ̻. 
12   (    -)     20000     " !" (http://www.ya-mogu.com),             2019 . 
,   ,        ;     ,         ,       :  !  !*.         .*

     ,          . 
    ,     ,  , ,      ,    ,           . 
     ( )  4, 3. 
   ,       ,       (, , , , , , ,  ,    ..). 
        (     620017 , .  7 .)     pr@dvm-reab.ru (   »)  : 
-         ( ). 
-  (      ); 
-      (      ); 
http://dvm-reab.ru/catalog/30/, 
https://www.facebook.com/17010247697...70141870300458

----------


## katrin-ka

-,   30 .


https://youtu.be/jRCnSPRgDp0
https://youtu.be/FBUI4hYapHM

 .      "  !"

----------

